# What is wrong with my molly!?



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

So a few weeks ago my molly got ich. I put him in a hospital tank and it was a quick recovery. I put him back in and added Ich-Attack to the whole tank. Then I noticed something really weird-his scales were pelling!! Not like a pinecone, but just turning white then peeling off! I netted him to get a closer look and one of his scales came off in the net. Now he is gasping for air at the top and he scales will start peeling off in different areas. Im not sure if they actually come off but they turn white. I dose Mela fix and Ich-Attack (which says treats parasites, fungus, protozoans...) and he hasn't gotten better. I haven't noticed a change in my danios or anything in my tank. What is wrong??


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hes acting pretty normal otherwise.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

I wish I could help you! I had a Red Wag Platie, and her scales turned white and looked as if they were coming off. I searched online what it might have been, and it said that peeling of scales usually comes from a severe case of velvet. I'm not sure if it's true, but I also asked someone at PetSmart, and they said the same thing. Has your molly lost weight? Has she been hiding, both the internet and the employee said that those are oher symptoms of velvet. I'm sorry, I don't know how to fix it. Good luck!


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

He hasnt been hiding at all. I havent noticed any weight loss. Is Velvet contagious?


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

Have you noticed any rubbing or scratching on rocks \ decor?
If so, possibly parasite. I would recommend tetra parasite guard personally.

When you shine a light on his peeling scales, does it glow yellowish?
If so, it might be a fungus. Which, I would recommend tetra lifeguard.

I noticed you posted this under brackish. What is the SL at? anything above 1.005 can actually be a little dangerous for mollies. Typically they do OK until about 1.010 though. Have you ever added salt directly to the tank and is it marine or tank salt? I've never used Ich-Attack, but some meds can burn their skin if overdosed. If so, it might have burned him also. This will just take time and you will want to move him into your hospital tank, add some melafix, keep the SL at about 1.005 and raise the temp to 82 for a week or two.

Hope that helps


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hes in a freshwater tank. He was given to my cousin. My cousin gave him to me because he had absolutely no idea how to care for him (he didnt even know what it was!!) So he gave it to me and I had to put it in my 10 because I couldnt set up a brackish tank.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

They can do just fine in FW also. But, I would definetly suggest adding some salt to help with stress for now. I wish I could help more. It sounds to me like he is having some sort of stress related illness. The best advice I have would be to reduce his stress as much as possible. A lil salt, warm water, stress coat, melafix, reduce the light. I'll continue to rsearch for you, but I've never seen a case exactly like this one :? I agree that it could be velvet, but this would be a severe case IMO.

Long story short, my personal opinion is the poor thing is extremely stressed.
It's like when humans lose their hair kinda hehe.
Are there any tankmates?


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah there are danios. The giant danio is territorrial to the danios but not to the molly. I cant think of anything that can cause him stress. The danios act like hes not even there.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

fishielover123 said:


> Yeah there are danios. The giant danio is territorrial to the danios but not to the molly. I cant think of anything that can cause him stress. The danios act like hes not even there.


I've had a lot of issues with giant danios. they will mostly pick on other giants if they are there, but without enough giants... they can be a little too "playful". I had a group of 6 giants tear apart my molly's fin 

the regular danios shouldn't be toomuch of a problem. I'd just worry about nipping with any danio. if possible, I'd move them to another tank while the lil guy recovers, at least the giant. I ended up having to tankmy giants back becaus they just wouldn't get along with any of my tanks. The only ones they did OK with were the green spotted puffer and the cichlids.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

My other giant died  I wish I could start over in my 10....the molly was given to me and I bought the danios without a decision prior to it..


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

giants really need to be in groupsof 6+ to form the hierachy they want.
I would keep an eye on that giant. make sure he is pestering the sick fella. they can be some mean fish


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Alright thanks so much


----------

